# For My Canadian Friends



## Jade Tigress (Oct 4, 2008)

(Except I noticed a guy wearing a Blackhawks jersey..  )


----------



## exile (Oct 4, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


>



:roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:





Jade Tigress said:


> (Except I noticed a guy wearing a Blackhawks jersey..  )



At any given time, probably half of any US NHL team is Canuck.... so that figures! :lol:


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 4, 2008)

That was funny and yet not at the same time.  Comedy as commentary is always very effective.

Oh and I couldn't resist leaving a comment of my own over at YouTube .


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 5, 2008)

exile said:


> :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is true! I'm pretty sure Steve Larmer is a farmer up there now.  I read your comment Mark, lol!


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 5, 2008)

Sadly it didn't link up with the post it was supposed to so it looks a little odd stuck where it is.  

Still, it made me grin in anticipation of the flames ... which have not materialised sad to say.  Maybe some frothing-mouthed YouTube Spammer will have at me later :lol:.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 5, 2008)

some time it is just to hard to resit saying things about sports and those in them.  Hockey needs some laughs grom time to time


----------

